# Thoriumerz



## Crodit (23. November 2008)

Wo bekomme ich kleines Thoriumerz vorkommen her? Ich habe SuFu auch schon benutzt aber es kommt nichts raus


----------



## Divinavene (23. November 2008)

In den Pestländern kannst du welche finden.

Laut meinem Freund kann man in den westlichen Pestländern aber am besten kl. Thorium farmen.


----------



## Primus Pilus (24. November 2008)

Hallo,

Krater von Un'Goro ist auch ganz nett.

Grüße
Primus Pilus


----------



## Melethron (5. Dezember 2008)

Primus schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Krater von Un'Goro ist auch ganz nett.
> 
> ...



Brennende Steppe und Sengende Schluchten ebenfalls.


----------



## henrikdeluxe (5. Dezember 2008)

also wenn du schon reiches Thorium können solltest gibts nicht besseres als Winterquell


----------



## Xaphanos (6. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe in der Brennenden Steppe Thorium gefarmt, geht super da dort kleine Thoriumvorkommen und Reiche Thoriumvorkommen sind und seltener auch Dunkeleisen


----------



## SiTt69 (8. Mai 2009)

Also für Thorium gehe ich auch immer nach Winterquell und dank meines Ingi-Trinkets kann ich mich auch immer schön direkt dort hin beamen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Allerdings kommt es mir so vor als wären es deutlich weniger Vorkommen geworden.. habe neulich für meinen Juwe gefarmt und hab nach der großen Route durch die östlichen pestis (komm ich ja als dk auch recht fix hin^^) gerade mal 7 erze gehabt und da war sonst niemand am farmen, zumindest hab ich niemanden gesehehn um 5 Uhr morgens...

Winterquell ist auch weniger geworden, aber das Gebiet im südlichen Winterquell, wo die ganzen Elite-Dämonen rum laufen ist nach wie vor das Thoriumparadies schlecht hin, in 10 minuten 46 erze... dort gibt es NUR Reiche Vorkommen und so ziemlich auf jeder "Lichtung" eins.



MfG


----------



## Leatherface.` (17. Juni 2009)

kleine Thorium... in der Brennenden Steppe + Sengende Schlucht...
reiche Thorium... würde ich in Winterquell... (besonders unten wo die ganzen Elite-Mops sind)


----------



## Xelyna (17. Juni 2009)

"kleine Thoriumvorkommen"
-> Google.de
-> Images
-> http://images.google.com/images?hl=en&...sa=N&tab=wi
-> *erstes Bild anklick*
-> http://www.world-of-warcraft-tipps.de/guid...375-mining.html

*Mining WoW 245-275* dürfte das sein was du suchst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hoffe die Karten sind aktuell.. wobei an den Vorkommen dürfte sich wohl nichts geändert haben.

Viel Spass


----------



## Sebbl1986 (27. Juni 2009)

Danke leute, eure antworten haben mir sehr geholfen!


----------



## Irath (25. Juli 2009)

Heyho,
also *"Kleine Thoriumvorkommen":
Sengende Schlucht,
Krater von Un'goro,
brennende Steppe,
Winterquell,
Pestländer

"Große Thoriumvorkommen":
Also ich würde immer in Winterquell farmen und nirgendwo anders... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LG,
Irath

*P.S.: Da ich nicht gleich einen neuen Thread eröffnen möchte, wo finde ich den Echtsilber? Habs einmal in der sengenden Schlucht gesehen und da war mein Skill noch nicht hoch genug... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (1. August 2009)

Silber, Echtsilber, Gold, Khorium sind alle Random. Echtsilber kann man ab Gebieten wie Desolace finden. In der Regel in Gebieten wo die Mobs so von ca. L35-58 sind. Installier dir ein Addon wie Gatherer, das macht es etwas einfacher die Spawnpunkte zu finden. Trotzdem bleibt es aber reine Glückssache ob da Echtsilber oder nur Eisen- oder Mithrilerz zu finden ist.


----------

